# Best cost performant planted tank substrate



## jonl (Jul 9, 2018)

My tank uses Miracle gro's organic potting soil from Costco. It's good at growing plants but the algae problem is severe, and it makes my water look like it's black water. 

I want to buy an aquarium potting soil but they're expensive. May I get some suggestions on what you've used and what's the best bang for the buck?

Thanks!


----------



## Otocinclus (Aug 31, 2012)

Are you capping the potting soil or just letting it settle naturally?


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

I had a friend use worm castings and Turface (as a cap) with phenomenal results before. 

I’m currently testing Flourite Black Sand with Osmocote root tabs. If you want to get rid of tannins (probably leaching from a high peat Moss content in your existing soil), I would suggest using Purigen in your canister/HOB filter. 

If you want great results with a proven aquarium soil product, you can’t go wrong with ADA Aquasoil.

JMHO

Stuart




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Otocinclus (Aug 31, 2012)

CRS Fan said:


> I had a friend use worm castings and Turface (as a cap) with phenomenal results before.
> 
> I'm currently testing Flourite Black Sand with Osmocote root tabs. If you want to get rid of tannins (probably leaching from a high peat Moss content in your existing soil), I would suggest using Purigen in your canister/HOB filter.
> 
> ...


The black flourite with osmocote tabs is exactly what I am doing. It's growing my easier plants with ease. Black flourite sand isn't that cheap though.

I'm going to be doing Eco-complete with osmocote tabs next and see which one I like better for the future. I like inert substrates as it's easier to control the nutrients your plants get - which is something I enjoy doing hehe


----------



## jonl (Jul 9, 2018)

Appreciate your replies!

Stuart, last time I checked the osmocote root tabs are only sold in the States. Is that where you got yours from?


----------



## botia (May 18, 2010)

If you like Inert substances for substrate, I loved using pool filter sand. Very easy to plant in soft on roots and sensitive mouthed bottom feeders like cories and loaches. AND Cheap 50lbs bag for 20$. I used root tabs , EI and had great success and loved the clean look of it.
My tank with seachem onyx is tough to plant in without killing the roots.


----------



## botia (May 18, 2010)

jonl said:


> Appreciate your replies!
> 
> Stuart, last time I checked the osmocote root tabs are only sold in the States. Is that where you got yours from?


HI I sell them currently. osmocote plus tabs


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Otocinclus said:


> The black flourite with osmocote tabs is exactly what I am doing. It's growing my easier plants with ease. Black flourite sand isn't that cheap though.
> 
> I'm going to be doing Eco-complete with osmocote tabs next and see which one I like better for the future. I like inert substrates as it's easier to control the nutrients your plants get - which is something I enjoy doing hehe


I would not use Eco-Complete with root tabs. It is NOT fine enough to stop ammonia and nutrients leaching into the water column. It is a high CEC substrate that is a mixture of coarse and fine substrate.

JMHO.

Respectfully,

Stuart

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

jonl said:


> Appreciate your replies!
> 
> Stuart, last time I checked the osmocote root tabs are only sold in the States. Is that where you got yours from?


Hello Jon.

I bought mine off of fellow hobbyist here. Most people use the Osmocote Plus product (https://www.amazon.ca/dp/B0071CZTBA/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_bBg8Db09NYPC1). Scott's also makes an aquatic plant root tab (but only seems to be available in Australia https://www.scottsaustralia.com.au/...s-trace-elements-water-gardens-aquatic-plants).

Best regards,

Stuart

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arcteryx (Nov 23, 2011)

I've been mulling over Flourite Black Sand for the new 20G long build, but its expensive, and I'm leaning instead towards pool filter sand or black diamond blasting sand... I like plants, but I also know I like low maintenance tanks and will be sticking to the easy plants that are hard to kill. So not sure I need to invest in a very expensive substrate to do what I want.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

I used Tropica soil in both my 5 gallon Spec V's


----------



## botia (May 18, 2010)

Arcteryx said:


> I've been mulling over Flourite Black Sand for the new 20G long build, but its expensive, and I'm leaning instead towards pool filter sand or black diamond blasting sand... I like plants, but I also know I like low maintenance tanks and will be sticking to the easy plants that are hard to kill. So not sure I need to invest in a very expensive substrate to do what I want.


What did you end doing? I set up a tank with black diamond blasting sand recently with root tabs , so far really hsp with the outcome.


----------

